# Furnished / unfurnished?



## Brittain (Mar 9, 2016)

Are most 3/4 bed rental properties furnished or unfurnished. We don't know whether to take our furniture with Us!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Unless you are taking the family antiques with you just buy the basics in Spain.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

It depends on what you feel comfortable with. We live in a ski area and rented a few times prior to purchase. All the properties had basic furniture. When we purchased the guy across the street with the segunda mano tienda thought it was Christmas with all the ****ty furniture we cleared out. We just gave away the garbage but he sold it. We kept a few pieces and purchased some quality pieces gradually. When we came it was just us, our cat, a road bicycle and four pair of skis. We got rid of most everything else and shipped only 15 boxes.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We brought everything with us. Having decided to rent and not buy we wanted our familiar things around us.
We had 'good' furniture we'd had for years but I guess if we'd had IKEA stuff we wouldn't have brought it with us. 
It's a matter of individual taste and how you feel about the everyday things around you.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't know why people always knock IKEA. The only thing we have had from them that was crap, is a chest of drawers. We have eight of their wardrobes, in one of which with the aid of a spare shelf and a short hanging rail we have made 1½metres of short hangings (jackets skirts, shirts, cardigans, etc) linked to a ½m wide one with full length hanging and each has baskets to take things such as socks, and underwear, etc - something that would have cost us 942€ to have made, cost us only 232€. Others are used for out of season clothes and for general storage, LP records, etc. We have three of their beds, all good and with comfortable mattresses. We also have three of their library units for books and one for ornaments etc. We don't have a single complaint about any of them apart from the aforementioned chest of drawers. To have brought the equivalent stuff from UK would have cost far, far more.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Brittain said:


> Are most 3/4 bed rental properties furnished or unfurnished. We don't know whether to take our furniture with Us!


In Malaga, almost all apartments are furnished. Had I brought my stuff with me here, I would be in a real pickle! Best to check websites for the city you're moving to. Do you know where you're moving to yet?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> I don't know why people always knock IKEA. The only thing we have had from them that was crap, is a chest of drawers. We have eight of their wardrobes, in one of which with the aid of a spare shelf and a short hanging rail we have made 1½metres of short hangings (jackets skirts, shirts, cardigans, etc) linked to a ½m wide one with full length hanging and each has baskets to take things such as socks, and underwear, etc - something that would have cost us 942€ to have made, cost us only 232€. Others are used for out of season clothes and for general storage, LP records, etc. We have three of their beds, all good and with comfortable mattresses. We also have three of their library units for books and one for ornaments etc. We don't have a single complaint about any of them apart from the aforementioned chest of drawers. To have brought the equivalent stuff from UK would have cost far, far more.


I agree, nothing wrong with IKEA. We have some IKEA butchers block cupboards in our kitchen and loads of IKEA lighting.
It's just that each move we made, UK to CR, CR to Spain, cost over £4000 and it wouldn't have been cost effective to bring IKEA stuff. We don't have priceless antiques but we do have furniture we've built up over thirty years, quality stuff which now has sentimental value and to replace with similar stuff would now be expensive, assuming we found stuff to our taste.
Having familiar stuff around me helped me settle in to our new surroundings very smoothly......especially our solid wood bed we had made in the CR for a quarter of the price it would have cost in the UK.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have 'inherited' an Ercol 3-piece suite (ex my mother) and an additional Ercol settee and high-backed chair (ex a friend who was throwing them away). Everyone seems to rave about that brand and pays a premium for their stuff. To be honest, they are the most uncomfortable things I have ever sat upon. They give poor support everywhere especially to the back.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I took the question differently than others who are responding. The question to me is whether or not typically rental apartments are furnished. If they are typically furnished, it's not good idea to bring your stuff, since there's nowhere to put it.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

AllHeart said:


> I took the question differently than others who are responding. The question to me is whether or not typically rental apartments are furnished. If they are typically furnished, it's not good idea to bring your stuff, since there's nowhere to put it.


I wouldn't say rentals are 'typically' furnished...Some are, some aren't.
We looked only for unfurnished.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

For Malaga, here's the result on the rental site I looked at.

Furnished: 870 apts

Alquiler pisos Málaga capital - Enalquiler.com

Unfurnished: 197 apts (some of these are stores, offices, garages and the like, not apts)

Alquiler pisos Málaga capital - Enalquiler.com

So you're really limited in Malaga if you want unfurnished. I'm sure it varies by location, which is why I'm suggesting the person look in the location they're wanting to rent.


----------

